# Cell tech and Nitro tech Questions



## JerseyPunk (Aug 12, 2003)

Hello. I have a few questions. 

What is the difference in the 2 products? (Please use newb terms)

Why does Cell Tech have 75g of sugar? I have always been told to stay away from sugar.


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 12, 2003)

There must be a dozen different threads going on muscle tech products.

Cell tech is a creatine based product that is used to improve strength and recovery and muscle volume.

Nitro Tech is just a whey protein that is not much different than many others out there. You take this to get enough protein in your diet and for the convience since it is fast absorbed - especially right after a workout where you don't want to have to wait for the food to digest f you ate a regular meal. 

In my opinion there is nothing magical about either product.

Cell Tech has a ton of sugar in it to force the body to have a huge insulin increase to help deliver the creatine into the muscle tissue right after a workout. Normally, if you are trying to lose fat you don't want a huge insulin spike like this since it immediately stops all fat burning. Most other companies use much much less sugar to do the same thing or use other forms of fast carbohydrates like starch or man made insulin emulators to produce the same effect with less calories. I am kind of "anti cell tech" if you can't tell - simply because it does contain so much suger. But if you are young an dweight is not a problem it might not be as bad in your case. But I don't recommend it at all.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 12, 2003)

please not another Muscletech thread...


----------



## JerseyPunk (Aug 13, 2003)

thx ocean.

sry oak.. was short on time so I made quick post b/c I didn't have time to search around.


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 13, 2003)

JerseyPunk- Nitrotech is an overpriced whey supplement-less of the same thing for a higher price.  Cell tech has twice as much creatine as you need per serving, not to mention what oceandude said.  I don't recomend either.


----------



## nectron101 (Aug 14, 2003)

Shit!!!
I just bought Cell tech, I'm trying to lose fat and gain muscle at the same time, I'm using Xenadrine also..

does cell tech contain MUCH sugar, that will screw up the effects of Xenadrine, and my whole diet ??


----------



## OceanDude (Aug 14, 2003)

Cell Tech has one of the highest sugar contents of the creatine suppliments if not *the *highest. Sorry to tell you that


----------



## nectron101 (Aug 14, 2003)

sugar is evil, lol
but it's ok, more cardio everyday, more striction with diet, and I'll be fine...
it's really high sugar (75g), but what can I do, I can't throw it away, so I'll just use it..

wish I never bought it...


----------



## ArduousMeister (Aug 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nectron101 *_
> sugar is evil, lol
> but it's ok, more cardio everyday, more striction with diet, and I'll be fine...
> it's really high sugar (75g), but what can I do, I can't throw it away, so I'll just use it..
> ...




You can always quit using it on your cut and save it for when you are doing a bulk.


----------



## nectron101 (Aug 14, 2003)

what's a bulk?
I'm a newbie..


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 14, 2003)

it's the opposite of cutting you eat like there's no tomorrow and do absolutely no cardio!


----------



## nectron101 (Aug 14, 2003)

uha!
so when I'm satisfied with the percentage of fat in my body, then my workouts concentrate 100% on mucle building, that's bulking..
that time, I can start usig my cell tech!

thanx for the replies!!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by nectron101 *_
> sugar is evil, lol
> but it's ok, more cardio everyday, more striction with diet, and I'll be fine...
> it's really high sugar (75g), but what can I do, I can't throw it away, so I'll just use it..
> ...


I recomend that after your loading phase you take half a serving of cell tech instead of a full one, this will give you half the sugar and just as much creatine as you need.


----------



## nectron101 (Aug 16, 2003)

But I have much fat to burn, maybe 3 months more of fat burning and weight training, I'll use it during the last 2 weeks before expiration..

BTW, why does it expire??!!


----------



## MatrixSaven (Jul 10, 2004)

Cell Tech Same As Cell Mass but without the price of Cell Tech comes in 7 pound tubs Tangerine Orange tastes great same exact ingredients as Cell Tech in same dosage plus glucosamine 

Serv size: 2 scoops (99gr)Servings per container 32 

In a recent clinical study CELL-Tech was put head to head against creatine monohydrate. When the results were tabulated CELL-Tech users gained 880% more lean muscle mass than subjects using creatine monohydrate. 

CELL-Tech's incredible mass-building formula combines 10 grams of pure creatine monohydrate with exactly 75 grams of pharmaceutical grade dextrose and 200mg of the powerful insulin-potentiating nutrient alpha lipoic acid. 

CELL-Tech also contains other key nutrients which act synergistically to enhance the uptake of creatine into muscle cells, which leads to dramatic increases in size strength, and power. 

Bodybuilders using CELL-Tech are experiencing incredible gains. Some users have gained as much as 10 pounds in as little as 7 days! If you would like to make gains like this and dramatically transform your physique you need to try CELL-Tech for yourself.

Manufactured in the USA FDA Approved facility

Satisfaction Guaranteed or your money back.$35 1 tub get 6 tubs $30 each free fast shipping.

http://www.funtigo.com/Cell-Tech


----------



## kvyd (Jul 10, 2004)

Come on.  This has been beaten into the ground no need to update almost year old posts.


----------

